# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Solitude....a new build from the chipmunk

## bill

i wanted to get this thread started since i finally moved, have a LOT of room for tanks, and can finally start building in earnest again. so, what better way to kick off a new house and a new build than with my largest tank, 125 gallons. a few thingsd about this build, for one, this will be my first true (designed from the start) drainage layer tank. there is not going to be any high tech, fancy gadgetry in this build. although, i may incorporate a pc fan in, only due to the fact that there will be several orchids in the tank that will need air movement. second thing about this tank is that it is going to double as a room divider, which means it wil be my first 4 sided view tank. no backgrounds, just a simple hardscape. i am going for simple, yet elegant. i believe the planting is going to make or break this tank. 

it took a couple days of removing old foam covered in 8 layers of grout and a lot of silicone, but i finally got the tank cleared out. it needs a final cleaning and i will give it a fine scraping to make sure the glass is pristine. today i got the lights hung (T8 shop lights from home depot) and the tank and stand in it's final resting place. i did some shopping at home depot and have enough material to get the floor plan done over the weekend (depending on energy and motivation lol). then i will be off to find that perfect piece of wood for the tank, then the real fun begins. here are some teaser pics of the tank in place.






as you can see, it can be viewed from all angles, which is part of the reason why i am calling the tank "Solitude"  :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia

----------


## Carlos

Here we go again  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## DiggenEm

This looks like its going to be epic!

----------


## LisaGarcia

I can NOT wait to see this!!

----------


## Paul

Glad to see you back building! Can't wait to see how it all comes together!!

----------


## Josh

The exciting I am feeling is palpable. This is going to be my first time seeing one of your builds from start to finish.  :Excitement:  I agree that with no background, planting will be crucial. Love the name btw!

----------


## canadian frog

cant wait to see this finished,

----------


## Eli

*thread subscription obtained*

----------


## Josh

Only Bill could get 7 replies on a build thread only an hour after starting it  :Smile:

----------


## Eli

You should start selling tickets for people to see your build threads!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ryan

That looks like such a good tank for Trivs! Keep us posted!

----------


## bill

Hahahaha! Thanks folks! I forgot to mention what is going to live in there. About a dozen phyllobates vitattus.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

I was about to ask what is going in it!  Can't wait to see this build, Bill!

----------


## bill

A few pics to share with you guys today. 











I'm now at a standstill until I find that perfect piece of wood. Hopefully I will find something soon  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## LisaGarcia

Good luck on finding that perfect piece! If you have tips to share where to look I am sure I am not the only one waiting to hear them  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Happy hunting crawling through the wood and walking down the banks of rivers Bill!

----------


## Eli

Hope you find some great and cool stuff Bill! Almost as excited for this build as my own! Whats going to live there again? Sorry I'm sure you said but I can't find it LOL! I myself do not feel comfortable walking through the northeastern wilderness right now though...

----------


## Josh

Looking good! Good luck finding that perfect piece. Are you looking for a specific type?

----------


## bill

Thanks guys. I'm going wood hunting after work tomorrow. Gonna hit the local park first, then the river banks. I was hoping we would have gotten a nasty rainstorm, but we've been fairly dry lately. All the good stuff comes rushing down the river after a bad rain. I'm normally the guy out there with his surf rods, trying to hook the floating drift wood lol

Phyllobates Vittatus are what is going in there. I'll be getting them from fellow member Bruce. He has a thread on the tads in the dart section, I believe.  :Smile:  

I am looking for a nice piece of oak to compliment the piece already in there. I am going for the "fallen tree over a creek" look, so I need a monstrous 6 ft log lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

Have fun finding and lugging that piece around, lol

----------

Cliygh and Mia

----------


## bill

Got around to setting my water level and leveling the drainage layer last night. 






Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

Got Wood? i do, and a monster piece at that! here is the piece with my daughter  :Smile: 

she's 5'4". so that gives you some idea of how big the piece is.

now, here's the wood in it's final resting place:








i may plant some aquatics tonight. i may wait until tomorrow. but the real planting starts this weekend. i still have to make up the ABG for the terrestrial portion. yup, no fancy soil mix, just straight ABG (homemade of course). like i said, it's not going to be a fancy tank, and it's all about the planting. oh, and i have some new plants coming in this week just for this tank  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Love the wood you found Bill. Can't buy a piece like that from an online store! Looks great buddy. Really REALLY liking this!

----------


## canadian frog

first off what an amazing piece of wood, but how did you clean it and prep it, how do you make your ABG, I love the hallow of this log looks pretty cool, so many great ideas

----------


## Eli

Bill, this is a sign. A sign that you should keep building new tanks and never stop. This tank will be amazing!!

----------


## bill

> first off what an amazing piece of wood, but how did you clean it and prep it, how do you make your ABG, I love the hallow of this log looks pretty cool, so many great ideas


thank you! as far as cleaning and prepping it, i'll tell you the same thing i told Paul, there are just some secrets i keep to myself.  :Wink:  

i make my ABG like everyone else. except i'll be using fir bark instead of tree fern fiber, and i may have to go with activated carbon instead of horticultural charcoal. my plant shop is currently out of charcoal  :Frown:

----------


## bill

> Bill, this is a sign. A sign that you should keep building new tanks and never stop. This tank will be amazing!!


well, then you will like this news Eli, i have 4 more tanks waiting to be built. and one of them is going to be recreating an old favorite, the madagascar tank.  :Wink:  but the next one will be my most adventurous yet. this one was a walk in the park in comparison LOL

----------


## Josh

TARDIS?  :EEK!:

----------


## Paul

secrets kill the soul :P

----------


## bill

> TARDIS?


sadly No  :Frown:  the tardis tank needs a complete redesign. i built it to be 7' tall, but the basement ceiling in my new house is only 6'6"  :AR15:  but don't worry, i'll start thread on the new build in a week or so now that this one is done and planted

----------


## Josh

Pics soon?? I guess with no background, you're saved nearly a month of work and waiting, lol.  :Smile:

----------


## bill

indeed! this took me a whole 4 days to put together. i still have some tweaks to make. some subtle changes, but for the most part, it was fast. pics will be up in a few. i wanted to make sure i commented on your tank first.  :Encouragement:

----------


## bill

well, i got a nice shipment from Black Jungle in today, and i decided to give her a plant. i planted the aquatic section last night and planted the terrestrial section tonight. so i went from this:


to this:


in just over 4 days. but i had planned it for months. here are the rest of the pics i took tonight.











i'll take better, closer pics tomorrow. i am whooped!! LOL it's not perfect, but i like it enough to let it grow in a bit before i redo it.  lol

----------


## Lija

Bill! You are killing it man!

----------


## canadian frog

that wood and all the plants look so awesome, I hope my amazon tank looks that good  when its done, absolutely awesome

----------


## Josh

I can't wait to see it grow in  :Smile:  Very nicely done, and in 4 days no less.

----------


## Paul

Looks great Bill! Will look even better once it grows in  :Smile: 

Onto the next build!!!

----------


## ColleenT

*wiping the drool from my chin* Amazing. i can't wait to see the frogs enjoying it!

----------


## bill

Thanks guys! I have a few tweaks and refinements to make, but I like it so far and it should grow in nicely. I'm thinking about adding a big fern in there to give some more height in the middle, but haven't decided yet. 

But like Paul said, on to the next build. And the next one will be killer! (Or at least it will be in my head lol)


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## DiggenEm

Looks great, I loved the fallen log look!

----------


## bill

A little picture update for you guys. Son inside the tank pics










A nice little natural hide in the wood  :Smile: 









Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## psychocircus

Awesome and inspiring.  That hardscape is perfect for this viv!

----------


## LisaGarcia

Not gonna lie, pretty jealous of that tank size and wood. It looks amazing!!

----------


## bill

Thanks folks!! Lisa, if you're ever in the philly area, you have an open invitation to stop by and see the tanks  :Smile: 

On another note, my orchids I ordered for this tank came in today! I already have 3 maxilaria variabillis in there, tonight I will be adding: Dracula Mopsus, Dracula Wallisii, and Scaphosepalum Swertiifolium 'pink'. I am very excited!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

added my orchids. moved a few things around after these pics were taken, but no major changes.
Dracula Mopsus





Dracula Wallisii






Scaphosepalum Swertiifolium 'pink

----------


## LisaGarcia

Stunning.

----------


## Paul

Love this tank bill! Cant wait to see frogs in it!!

----------


## Josh

Beautiful! Where'd you get the African Violet?  :Wink:

----------


## bill

Two of them came from the Violet barn and one came from my local botanical gardens gift shop  :Wink: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lija

Love that tank!

----------


## Amy

As usual, it looks awesome.  Great job, Bill!

----------


## bill

> As usual, it looks awesome.  Great job, Bill!


Thanks amy!! And I can see that's your "ok bill, it's getting old now. Want to build something ugly for a change?" Response lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

Not at all, it's my "I've been sick and missed the entire process of this build because staring at the computer hurts my face but want to acknowledge how seriously awesome it is" response  :Wink:

----------


## bill

Lol don't worry, as you can see, you didn't miss much. Rocks, tree, dirt, plants, done lol

Now the one I am starting tonight, that is one you don't want to miss!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

I am looking forward to it!  I love your eye for placement.  That is what I lack.

----------


## Josh

And I thought Paul went through builds fast!  :Wink:

----------


## bill

> I am looking forward to it!  I love your eye for placement.  That is what I lack.


It's all luck  :Wink: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

> And I thought Paul went through builds fast!


It's easy to build fast when there's nothing to them. The next one will take much longer. It will be much more complicated, therefore will take longer.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

If it's all luck, then you have better luck than I.  Next build, I'll buy the plants and do the hardscaping, you can finish it off  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bill

Works for me!! Just give me pics of the plants and the tanks and I'll plant it from afar!! Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

> It's easy to build fast when there's nothing to them. The next one will take much longer. It will be much more complicated, therefore will take longer. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Nothing to them? NOTHING TO THEM?! It would probably take me the rest of my life to do what you've done to this tank in less than a week! Looks awesome!!

----------


## bill

Eli, think about it. It was a drainage layer, 2 pieces of wood and some dirt. No background, no pumps, no waterfalls, nothing complicated. Believe me, if I hadn't been growing plants for months in my other tanks for this, it would never have gone together so quickly. Put it this way, here's the steam punk tank after I planted this one:

It's now empty, awaiting a redesign and replant.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

I literally LOL'd at my desk seeing the steampunk tank that empty!

----------


## Josh

Lol yeah. When you look at it, it seems like it's crying for plants and frogs. I think you're the cure Bill.

----------


## bill

Oh don't worry about the SP tank, it will be home to leucs in the future. I'm already building a plant list for it lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

a little bit of an update. we're two weeks in now, and i only made minimal changes. this may actually be the first tank i like from the initial planting. but, let's be realistic, it's me and we are only 2 weeks in.....lol i am seeing nice new growth from everything. i spent a couple hours the other night meticulously grooming the dead stuff from the plants acclimating. i also added some moss i got from Paul (thanks buddy  :Smile: ). i think she's looking "good"  :Wink: 



i like this shot because i like the number of species of plants there are. makes me want to add one or two more....lol


yeah, i know, 2 hours of meticulous trimming, and i knocked off that violet leaf just before i took this shot  :Frown: 



oh, i finally finished off my aquatic section. the riverbed sand was one of the supplies i had forgotten to get, and didn't have the chance to get to my favorite lfs until sat night 





ok, now some of you might have noticed what looks like a potato in my tank and maybe you might have thought "bill planted a potato in his tank, he really has lost it!!" but fear not, it's not a potato, but the caudex of a Monolena Primuliflora. it's a species of ant plant from Ecuador, and it it growing very quickly. 




that's all for now....now i can really start thinking about the beautiful garden tank  :Smile:

----------


## Amy

Some really great shots there, Bill.  I love the mushrooms and the "potato."  What kind of leaf litter, almond leaves?

----------


## bill

Cacao leaves, just like what would be found where vitattus live  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## BCollie

> "bill planted a potato in his tank, he really has lost it!!"


That's hilarious! 
This tank is great, I hope mine will end up looking half as awesome as this one! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Love it bill. I really need to expand my plant selection that goes into my tanks lol.

----------


## bill

Thanks folks! I did a long photo shoot of this tank last night with my good camera (not great, but better than my phone). Out of 334 pics, 67 made the cut. Lol I'll try and get some watermarked and uploaded tonight. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## LisaGarcia

You post just to tease?! So not cool! :P

----------


## bill

Sorry Lisa, it takes a while to sort through all those pics and then watermark them lol patience. They will get posted tonight after I get a certain plant package together.  :Wink: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

> That's hilarious! 
> This tank is great, I hope mine will end up looking half as awesome as this one! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


Yours is on the way there! Just keep up the good work, take your time and don't rush things and it will probably be even better!!!  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

Those plants sure took off! You're going to be pruning for years. It looks amazing  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Thanks josh. I really don't mind the pruning  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

Took this tonight. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

I believe I'm beginning to get some mushroom growth in some of the moss  :Smile:  I'm so excited. I think they're soooooo beautiful

----------


## bill

So do I. I love fungi.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

for Lija and Lisa. i watermarked a few that i liked  :Smile: 



Potato  :Wink:

----------


## bill

i wasn't thrilled that the shot like this without flash was way too dark, i don't like it with the flash on, but i thought it was a cool view




without a doubt, one of my favorite views of this tank  :Smile: 



i hope you enjoyed this little glimpse of the tank. i have more i will upload at a later time  :Smile:

----------



----------


## LisaGarcia

Beautiful!!

----------


## Josh

Honestly, so many people want bright colors in their tanks, but IMHO, green is just such a beautiful color  :Smile:

----------


## DiggenEm

Yea you can't go wrong with different shades of green! I wish my tank was a lot more green, the creeping charlie just isn't growing like I want it to.

Awesome tank though Bill! The growth is pretty amazing in a short period of time, the tank looks like it has been up for six months already!

----------


## Josh

I know right! I saw the pics, and was like, "Wait a sec, didn't he just plant that?" The planting just really makes it  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

It is a stunning tank, but remember all these plants were growing in another tank for 6 months. So he has started with a 6mth old looking tank.

Very nicely planted and very nicely done! Thank you for sharing with us Bill!! I think this is my favorite tank of yours to date.

----------


## bill

Thanks guys! Paul is correct though, I had those plants growing for months in other tanks. Easy to make it look full when you do that.  :Wink:  


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

last update from the photoshoot:











sometimes, you take a picture that you really like, but not too many others will. this is one of those shots for me









they are the ones i really liked. wanna see the ones that didn't make the cut? here's the link to the album:
http://s514.photobucket.com/user/der...e%20high%20res

----------

Calvin

----------


## LisaGarcia

Its getting prettier with each photo!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## psychocircus

My envy continues to grow.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Paul

Awesome Bill! Each additional photo continues to enforce why it is my favorite tank. I like it because it is not only a technically simple build, but the elegance that you managed to get from it with such a straight forward build. This should prove to everyone that you dont HAVE to have foam, spray foam, or fake rocks to have an incredibly stunning tank. 


BTW - The division of this plant you gave me has its first new growth!!

----------


## canadian frog

did the mushrooms just grow or do you have some magical mushroom plant your not telling us about, this tank is so cool, turned out great, every picture makes me want to get started full throttle on mine, the financial situation keeps holding me back, I keep buying stuff slowly but so want to get it done, just need more room in my house as well, I think if I put another tank in my living room  the wife might just pack up and leave even tough she likes how they look in the end

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## NatureLady

Simply beautiful. I have several of these photos I love love love!!! The last update, with the watermark coming out of the "mouth" of the log...that view will be amazing with blooms!!!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bill

> did the mushrooms just grow or do you have some magical mushroom plant your not telling us about, this tank is so cool, turned out great, every picture makes me want to get started full throttle on mine, the financial situation keeps holding me back, I keep buying stuff slowly but so want to get it done, just need more room in my house as well, I think if I put another tank in my living room  the wife might just pack up and leave even tough she likes how they look in the end


The mushrooms are growing from the wood. The fungus actually Iives beneath the surface, the mushroom is just it's reproductive flower. 

Remember, there's no rush. Building tanks requires patience. We all want them done as fast as possible, but sometimes it just doesn't happen that way. I still have tanks still sitting empty, and it drives me nuts, but they will get built eventually  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

> Simply beautiful. I have several of these photos I love love love!!! The last update, with the watermark coming out of the "mouth" of the log...that view will be amazing with blooms!!!


Thanks Amanda  :Smile:  I agree, when that orchid blooms, that view will be awesome!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

> Awesome Bill! Each additional photo continues to enforce why it is my favorite tank. I like it because it is not only a technically simple build, but the elegance that you managed to get from it with such a straight forward build. This should prove to everyone that you dont HAVE to have foam, spray foam, or fake rocks to have an incredibly stunning tank. 
> 
> 
> BTW - The division of this plant you gave me has its first new growth!!


Thanks buddy! You hit the nail on the head. I wanted to show you can build a nice tank without all the bells and whistles. Simple elegance was what I was going for  :Smile:  


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Angela P

I never have room for some of my ideas in a small viv.  I need to tank hunt!!!!  I love the design.  Great job!!!

----------


## bill

Thank you  :Smile:  small tanks are a challenge, particularly with scaling down the plants. But with careful planning and good plant choices, it can be done very well  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

Mods I think my subscribe button is broken  :Frog Smile:  I somehow missed an amazing build and not only did I miss it for 1 week but for 5?!? Great build Bill! I have a few words for you...KEEP.BUILDING.TANKS!

----------


## bill

:Smile:  thanks. I might have one or two more in the works.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

... or 5, or 6 ... or infiniti!

----------


## bill

A few new pics:









Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

It's so beautiful!!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Amy

It's so beautiful!!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Josh

It's so beautiful!!  :Wink:  It's amazing how much we love flowers  :Smile:

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Amy

> It's so beautiful!!  It's amazing how much we love flowers


  Of course it's so beautiful.  I believe I made that doubly clear!  Haha I had no idea it double posted until now.  Been having issues with my work comp all day.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Josh

Better more praise than less! Bill sure has an eye for vivarium design, that's something we can all agree upon  :Smile:

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## LisaGarcia

Is that what the potato grew into?! Beautiful!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Strider18

It looks amazing Bill! What frogs are you putting in it again?

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bill

Thanks folks!! You know amy loves something when she posts twice!! Lol

Lisa, yup, that is the flower from monolena primuliflora, a.k.a., the potato lol

Strider, phyllobates Vittatus. 10 of them. I should be picking them up around the first weekend of December.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Ryan

Looks really awesome! I remember i had a dwarf hosta that bloomed in one of my terrariums...but died later  :Frown:

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Strider18

That's quite a few frogs  :Smile:  I wish I could afford that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## NatureLady

Very pretty Bill. It has grown in very nicely indeed!!!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bill

Thanks folks. I am pretty pleased with it.  :Smile: 

Strider, save your pennies, work 6 days a week, and have frogging friends who cut you great deals and you can have them too lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Paul

> Thanks folks. I am pretty pleased with it. 
> 
> Strider, save your pennies, work 6 days a week, and have frogging friends who cut you great deals and you can have them too lol
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela



.... work more.... get more money.... GET MORE FROGS.... Ok that's it I am getting a 2nd and 3rd job!

----------


## Strider18

> .... work more.... get more money.... GET MORE FROGS.... Ok that's it I am getting a 2nd and 3rd job!


Yep exactly, except school takes priority

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## bill

That's the ticket! Get an education, get a nice, cushy, desk job  :Smile:  remember, you have decades ahead of you to collect frogs.  :Smile:  


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

Yea I don't exactly want a desk job  :Stick Out Tongue: , I don't want to go to Harvard just to get a desk job lol, not a guarantee but I do want to go to Harvard  :Smile: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Strider18

> .


Is this plant a fern on the left in between the Y in the wood? If so what kind is it and how did you plant it there? I want to plant something like that but I am not sure how and all of the ferns that I have found need to be planted in substrate :P

----------


## bill

That is a nephrolepis exalta 'suzi wong'. There was a natural void in wood there that I was able to pack with ABG  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

I was wondering about that, do you not moisten the soil often so the roots don't rot?

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## bill

Nope. It gets watered like everything else in the tank. That spot, as well as my ABG, drains very well. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

Ok thanks  :Smile:  I was wondering because I have a big rock with some holes in it that would be perfect  :Smile: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## bill

Just make sure it drains well and you should have no problems with most ferns. I keep about 5 or 6 N. Exalta cultivars, and that one is the most sensitive. It doesn't like being wet and likes a lot of air circulation. I have killed that cultivar in several tanks until I was successful with this one. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

Updates?  :Big Grin: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## bill

I will try to get updated pics tonight. Arrangements were made to pick up the frogs in two weeks.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

Look forward to seeing the pics! I'm gonna love the frogs too! You are going to put vittatus in there correct? There is a high chance that I will be ordering some bicolors this week which I believe the care is very similar  :Big Grin:  Can't wait to see the tank pics!


0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## bill

Took some quick pics last night 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Looks awesome Bill!!!!

----------


## Strider18

Looks amazing! I hope mine turns out this good!

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Strider18

I love the water section, could you get a close up pic of it? Also, is there anything you added to the water to make it that color, or is that just the color from the debris in the tank?

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Im sure Bill will confirm, but the color is just natural tannins, which looks great in my opinion.
[
=Strider18;246734]I love the water section, could you get a close up pic of it? Also, is there anything you added to the water to make it that color, or is that just the color from the debris in the tank?

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla[/QUOTE]

----------


## Strider18

I was thinking that could be it  :Smile:  Would tadpoles actually do good in that water? If I didn't find out about them of course  :Smile: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## bill

Paul is correct. Natural tannins from the cocao leaves. Here are a few pics of the aquatic section. 


Most dart tads prefer black water. You can use a blackwater extract for them. I use the tetra blackwater extract. 1 capful to a gallon of distilled water. Lynn done taught me that  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Strider18

----------


## Strider18

It looks awesome! I need to get my butt moving on my tank lol. I will hopefully have the tank moved into my room within the next few days, and after hopefully this weekend I will be ordering the frogs and getting them into qt  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Thought I would give everyone an update. The P. Vittatus are in. 10 of the little cuties. They spend most of their time hiding, but over the course of the past week, have become more and more bold, allowing me to get some pics:













Plant pics will follow this evening, after I take some new ones. The newest pics I have currently are from over a week ago, before the frogs went in. 

Oh, and I want to thank member Bruce for breeding some very beautiful frogs!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

Wow they look great Bill!

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul

They are awesome bill! Nice choice! Cant wait for the plant pics!

----------


## bill

Here's the link to the album that has the pics from last week in it. 
http://s514.photobucket.com/user/der...brary/solitude

Figure that may save time lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

I succumbed to peer pressure and took a video:
http://youtu.be/x0KPJ-oqWlw


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------



----------


## Ssyx

This tank is just beautiful masterpiece.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bsantucci

Great looking tank Bill!  Small world, saw this first over at TPT forum and just realized you're the same person haha.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bill

Thank you  :Smile:  yeah, i still haunt the hallowed halls of tpt from time to time. i was always involved in the local boards there. i gotta get a little more active though, i'm setting up a 30g low light tank after the new year

----------


## bill

> This tank is just beautiful masterpiece.


thank you very much. i am quite fond of the one you recently built as well  :Smile:

----------


## Jared

Hey bill any chance of an update on this amazing tank? Interested to see how much growth there is. Its definitely one my favorite layouts ive ever seen

----------


## bill

The tank is doing well. I'll grab some pics of this one tonight. And thanks for the kind words  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## VAnative

I saw this first on TPT as well. It was so awesome to read about and see the whole process here.

----------


## bill

ok, long over due for an update. let's start with the frogs, shall we? there are (10) Phyllobates Vittatus in here. well, i assume there are still 10. i rarely ever see them, since they are still so young. i dump a bunch of fruit flies in every other day and they disappear, so we'll go with them being in there. 






some full tank shots. these didn't come out so well because i forgot my stupid phone was still on zoom. no matter, i plan on tanking new pics with my big chipmunk camera soon  :Smile: 







now for some inside the tank shots. i will identify plants as i go along. i will be missing some, so if you have a question about a particular plant that i didn't identify, don't be afraid to ask  :Smile: 

Monolina Primuliflora







Not a clear pic, but this is Dracula Walissi


Syngonium sp. , Begonia 'Tarapoto' (bottom)


Piptospatha Rideyii 'Bicolor'


Dragon's tail fern (Asplenium x ebenoides) (L) and NOid Primulina sp. (R)




Clockwise from top left:  Scaphosepalum Swertifolium 'Pink' , Sinningia 'Lil Georgie', Drosera Filliformis, Asplenium x ebenoids, Begonia 'Buttercup'


Sinningia 'Lil Georgie'


Begonia 'Buttercup' growing wild


Scaphosepalum Swertifolium 'Pink' 


1. Syngonium 'Rayii' 2. NOid Primulina sp. with a miniature violet to it's right


Syngonium erythrophyllum


Begonia 'Tarapoto'


1. Rhaphidophlora pachyphyllum 2.Begonia 'Buttercup' 3. Miniature violet. i have 3 mini violets in here, but i bought them so long ago, i have to wait for them to bloom again for me to identify them. 


Juvenila cryptocoryne species. it will grow to be a monster in this tank. that's only it's third leaf. i believe this is my C. Griffithi, but not sure, i have a bunch of crypts i lost track of moving from one tank to another. i will have to wait on spathes to properly identify them. 



Piptospatha Rideyii (waiting for it to develop a bit more, could be another bicolor) (L) Aglaonema Simplex (R)


Aglaonema Minima


1. Schismatoglottis pusilla 2. Autumn fern (Dryopteris erythrosora) 3. Dracula mopsus 4. NOid Primulina sp. 5. Maxillaria variabillis 6.Syngonium 'rayii'


1. Sinningia 'lil georgie' 2. Dracula wallisi 3. Nephrolepis exalta 'smithii' (or 'suzi wong')


and that's all she wrote. i hope you enjoy looking at the tank as much as i do  :Smile:

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Looking good Bill, great plant growth!!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Angela P

The plants look like they are really taking off.  It's beautiful!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Paul

Love it Bill. Love the plant selection, plant location, Hardscape, Just love the whole tank! Still hands down my favorite tank.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Heather

Bill, this is of the most beautiful vivariums I've ever seen  :Smile: .

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bill

Thank you thank you. She's coming along very well. I am very pleased with the growth, considering I am only running t8 lighting over it. Just goes to show you don't need fancy, uber expensive lighting to grow nice plants  :Smile: 

And heath, I appreciate the sucking up after the Rob Van mourick incident! ROTF!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## rjm2653

What kind of filter do you use for such a low water level?

----------


## bill

No filter at all. It's like a big pond that has half it water changed weekly. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bsantucci

Man that is awesome.  I can't wait to one day do a build like this when I have room and kids that are older haha.  One day....one day.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## rjm2653

Would that be viable for fish?

----------


## bill

> Man that is awesome.  I can't wait to one day do a build like this when I have room and kids that are older haha.  One day....one day.


Sell the kids, buy a big tank  :Wink:  


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

> Would that be viable for fish?


Not this one. The water feature is too shallow for any living creatures. I wouldn't recommend a setup like this deep enough for fish unless you have a lot of natural (walstad method) type experience. Any time you have fish involved, a filter should be used. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## rjm2653

With the low water level how do you change it? I don't know if my aqueon changer works that low

----------


## bill

There is a length of aquarium airline running into a piece of sponge inside the drainage layer. I have a valve on the end outside of the tank so I only had to siphon once. When I need to drain water, I open the valve. When I drained off enough, I close it and the siphon is ready for the next draining. 

I would have preferred to drill the tank for automatic drainage, but I did not want to ruin the tank in case I ever want it to be an aquarium again. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## rjm2653

Do you have instructions anywhere about how you made that and what parts to use

----------


## bill

I did a post about it a long time ago. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

I believe it was called how to siphon once or something to that effect. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Nodnarb

is your drosera filiformis the one that doent need dormancy? this tank is beautiful, a real masterpiece.

----------


## bill

Most drosera species are tropical, therefore do not require a dormancy. Venus fly traps and sarracenia pitchers (some species) do. The easier way to tell is to find out what their climate zone is. If it is 6 or lower, it most likely requires a dormancy. 

And thank you!! I am rather proud of this tank.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Nodnarb

you should be,  :Smile:  i like how you noted the al the species you used. this thread has alot of info in it, your builds should be compiled into a book to make money to do more builds.. if only people still read books

----------


## bill

What's a book???


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## VAnative

Is this still up and running?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

